# Non-Alcoholic Gaming Beverage Of Choice?



## iARDAs

Water
Coca Cola Zero
Ice tea light (peach)
Red bull light (tastes better than the regular red bull in my opinion)
Hot Chocolate in winter

Thats pretty much it.


----------



## b0z0

Sweet Tea, or bottled water.


----------



## Webdivauk

Coffee, coffee and coffee


----------



## Alatar

Apple juice


----------



## TheBadBull

Water.

if i need energy, then Mad Croc (tastes like redbull but sweeter, and its cheaper)


----------



## jagz

Coffee (Sumatra) keep's me pinpoint.

When it's not coffee it's Coke


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Sounds stereotypical but Mtn Dew....I love that freakin soda.lol

Also, its nice ocasionally to have a nice cup of coffee while owning.


----------



## NITRO1250

Water.


----------



## ElaborateRuse

Diet Mountain. Eventually Mountain Dew (when I finish losing weight and am maintaining). Keeping it simple, plus they are 84 cents for a 44oz fountain refill right down the street.


----------



## obsidian86

tea


----------



## Viski

Peach flavoured Ice(d) Tea


----------



## Zcypot

Non-alcoholic?








Top favs:
COFFEEx1,000 dark bitter coffee too.
Water
Orange juice
cranberry juice
Any other juices that aren't really sweet, sometimes I squeeze my own juice into a pitcher and have it handy.

That is it, I dont like soda.


----------



## Metalcrack

LaCroix Lime. Call me fufu, but $2.29 a 12-pack at Aldi.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webdivauk*
> 
> Coffee, coffee and coffee


This.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Sounds stereotypical but Mtn Dew....I love that freakin soda.lol
> Also, its nice ocasionally to have a nice cup of coffee while owning.


Off topic but this just reminded me of my dad who has been drinking pepsi for 30+ years, only to switch to Mtn. Dew when he games out on his 360. Mind you he is the only 65 year old that loves to game that I know.


----------



## Arslay

milk

yep


----------



## mingqi53

Coffee, water, and once every blue moon some Mountain Dew


----------



## DJCHUBBZ

Monster Energy:Import, Rockstar:Recovery, Dr.Pepper, and WATER!


----------



## 428cobra

absolute zero monsters used to be monster mean bean switched shed around 10 lbs doing so


----------



## chronostorm

I usually drink water









but when I get the chance, I like Bawls at LAN parties


----------



## Ironman517

Chocolate milk or sprite. If it is a late night, Vanilla coke.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Diet pepsi, its the only soda i don' find too sweet, i also like water and once in a very rare while, Monster Nitrous Super Dry


----------



## Fooxz

Water, Pepsi, and Monster. Also; Monster & Pepsi combined.


----------



## MRHANDS

Maalox


----------



## GREG MISO

DR PEPPER PERIOD


----------



## Artikbot

Boohoho alcohol-free beer.

Although I'd rather game with a good 0.5L Guinness.

Aside fron that... Prbably Burn is the one that tastes the best. Apple one, that one that comes in a 0.5L green and white-themed can.


----------



## Ghooble

Mountain Dew and Water!


----------



## Shrak

Green Tea
Water
Coke
Mountain Dew


----------



## Cannon19932006

lemon flavored iced tea


----------



## aksthem1

Cherry Bawls, lemonade, or water.


----------



## Bit_reaper

Coca Cola and even more Coca Cola. Cola boosted gaming sessions all the way


----------



## stu.

I guess... the water that I have sitting next to my poison of choice for the night?


----------



## Maurauder

Prune Juice


----------



## Mootsfox

If you don't like this, there is something wrong with you.


----------



## RussianJ

Bawls

Or water...

Or today, Kool-Aid, like a boss.


----------



## faMine

I enjoy:

Coke
Water
Mountain Dew Code Red
Verve
AriZona Sweet Tea
Rockstar (any flavor but cola)


----------



## Blk

Coke


----------



## nifatech2120

Green tea or licorice spice tea.


----------



## joshd

IRN BRU
















_Quick fact_

Scotland is the only country in the world where the most popular soft drink (by sales) is not Coca Cola. It is Irn Bru.


----------



## Doomtomb

You should make this a poll.

Water, dr pepper, and coffee.


----------



## importflip

Sweet Tea, Water, and Sprite.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Water, gotta stay hydrated out on the field!


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!




----------



## Warmonger

Mountain Dew Voltage


----------



## jammo2k5

I drink Vimto cordial and sparkling spring water.

EDIT: that is one drink not 2.


----------



## Webdivauk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElaborateRuse*
> 
> Diet Mountain. Eventually Mountain Dew (when I finish losing weight and am maintaining). Keeping it simple, plus they are 84 cents for a 44oz fountain refill right down the street.


I haven't had Mountain Dew in such a long time and I love the stuff. I wonder if I can still get it in the UK somewhere.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

When I game, I've gotta have a Palmer.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Water.

For late night sessions, Mountain dew, Monster, Tea, and OJ


----------



## Quesoblanco

2 king cobras after every kill in bf3.


----------



## MME1122

On the occasional morning gaming session, I'll have coffee. My problem is I tend to get distracted by my game and my coffee gets cold.









I like soda, Gatorade, and iced tea usually.

But on midnight release days, I take a nap around 2 or 3, get up around 9, eat "dinner", then go to wait in line for 3 hours. Then its monster and starbucks doubleshot for the next 10+ hours


----------



## robertoburri

Any type of soda besides strawberry and grape lol


----------



## Jolting

For myself, Jolt Wired Grape of course!
They taste just like grape soda but with a kick.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12287/caf-69/Jolt_Wired_Grape_-_High_Caffeine_-_Grape_Flavor_16oz_Can.html

Every time I build a PC and they need parts from frozen-cpu, I make the customer order +1 Jolt Grape with each part. This last PC the guy ended up buying me over 20 of them.

PS. Don't drink it before bed or you will wake up with a blue tongue.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Pure Protein shakes or water


----------



## alexmaia_br

Coca cola zero

Water

Coffee

Guess that's it.


----------



## funfortehfun

I'd say milk, non-alcoholic margarita mix + some other fruit juices, and the classic water.


----------



## Rolly103090

Dr. Pepper, best soda ever created. And chocolate milk, love that stuff.


----------



## jach11

Pure good ol' water.


----------



## sockpirate

tiger blood


----------



## Asininity

Water, tea (ice, or hot), and lemonade is really all I do. I try not to drink soda often so I don't drink it at home and I don't like energy drinks.

That or the blood of a virgin goat.


----------



## BountyHead

Tea of all kinds, Depending on the season hot or cold. I love Iced green tea with a touch of honey!


----------



## Schmuckley

jolt wired grape







for me..cafe bustelo


----------



## narmour

Coke.

Alcoholic beverage(s) on the other hand......


----------



## sccr64472

Diet Shasta Cola by the truckload. We go through a lot of it on my Lan.


----------



## Grath

Vanilla Coke
Arizona Sweet Tea

I always keep a jug of water around if I get a sudden thirst, hopefully only when I am using the recon kit in BF3 since I am always up in there grill with the engineer kit lol.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Iced Tea if I'm after a quick drink, gingerale if I need 1 can to last for hours.


----------



## HeWhoDared

Iced Tea.. various energy drinks.. and of course.. water


----------



## pengs

Green tea, black tea, cranberry juice, water.
Calypso lemonade if I get the chance. If anyone can ever find it, try the Cherry lemonade. It tastes like Cherry Coke + lemonade mix. It's freaking luscious.


----------



## Boyd

red label tea, other times mtn dew, Monster energy drink, water








I know hookah is not a drink but thats 24/7 next to my gaming rig


----------



## Krimble

Water, Rockstar Punch and Root Beer, but I NEED MA WATER!!!!


----------



## banging34hzs

FAYGO ANY BUT Moon Mist


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

koolaid, water, or vitamin water


----------



## Detahmaio

lipton brisk


----------



## dude120

Water, RC Cola or a half and half mixture of Mountain Dew and Monster


----------



## d3310n

MAKE A POLL! And mt dew of course, but sometimes diet arizona green tea (non diet tastes funny to me, diet is delicious!)


----------



## royalflush5

That half and half Arizona iced tea. MMmmmmmmm


----------



## morgofborg

Black coffee til about noon, then regular Monsters the rest of the day. I seriously get about 85% of all my calories from those 2 things, rarely eat solid food, caffeine suppresses appetite


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quesoblanco*
> 
> 2 king cobras after every kill in bf3.


So you're always sober?


----------



## scriz

Diet Dew -- I drink probably 6-8 a day. The two top ingredients in Diet Dew are; 1: Carbonated water, 2: Concentrated Orange Juice. Thats good enough for me. NOM

Also, what the hell is this "soda" crap I'm reading about? Its called *POP*


----------



## willdearborn

Quote:


> Also, what the hell is this "soda" crap I'm reading about? Its called *POP*


That's pretty lame. I'm pretty sure the whole soda/pop thing is regional. But to me "pop" sounds so strange. Pop is a noise not a drink. Actually it sounds like a term from the 1950's


----------



## melterx12

Snapple Peach Ice Tea


----------



## jesusboots

mellow yellow.


----------



## That Guy

Whatever is in the fridge.


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Apple juice


this.


----------



## 855211

Gallons and Gallons of water, literally. my water bottle holds almost a gallon and i go through about 5-6 a day.


----------



## leafan101

Pure heavy whipping cream is delicious but also dangerous...

Strawberry white tea is good.


----------



## Struzzin

Water - Coke -Sierra Mist - Powerade - Hot Chocolate - ICEE


----------



## shineon2011

Apple juice FTW


----------



## Sauerkraut

Arnold Palmer.


----------



## staryoshi

Mountain Lightning
Arizona Diet Green Tea
Venti Green Tea Frappuccino - No Whip


----------



## DWSR

Water
Coke
Redbull.

And, if we're mentioning alcoholic drinks: Add vodka to anything. You win.


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafan101*
> 
> Pure heavy whipping cream is delicious but also dangerous...
> Strawberry white tea is good.


oh man...

i need to try this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shineon2011*
> 
> Apple juice FTW


hell yeah


----------



## snoball

Coffee or Dr. Pepper.


----------



## JCArch

I don't drink much other than water to begin with, but I always have a big glass nearby when I'm gaming.


----------



## Khaotik55

I don't drink when I game, I drink when I'm dicking around in Windows.

Root beer, the occasional Red Bull, Water, random things.


----------



## mothrpe

I wanna try this BAWLs business, I don't know if I've seen it here in Canada.

I found pepsi was great during raiding in my wow days,

I was always struggling to find the perfect way to smoke and fight a boss at the same time, haha.


----------



## Pheatton

Water if anything.


----------



## mothrpe

Poll added!


----------



## AMOCO

Coca-Cola


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> I wanna try this BAWLs business, I don't know if I've seen it here in Canada.
> I found pepsi was great during raiding in my wow days,
> I was always struggling to find the perfect way to smoke and fight a boss at the same time, haha.


They sell BAWLs at Sheetz in the PA area.

It's not bad. It's not all that good either. It's just... meh.


----------



## DoomDash

Bawls is the best drink on the planet. Blows every other sugared drink away hands down. I would drink all day every day if I could afford it.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> They sell BAWLs at Sheetz in the PA area.
> It's not bad. It's not all that good either. It's just... meh.


hahaha BAWLs, what a drink. I remember back in college when we first found that at a gas station, I forget where it was. Agreed, really isn't anything to write home about, just a funny name. My favorite gaming drink is almost always water. Coffee is nice sometimes, but every once in awhile when playing SC2 my adrenaline gets pumping then the coffee kicks in and I have no control over my mouse or keys. Since I play a lot of SC2, that means water for this poll


----------



## DoomDash

I also want to say, whenever I got bawls at a gas station it tasted like ass... only get it from thinkgeek.com .. only place I can reliably tell you it taste the way it should. That and order the bottles.


----------



## bigvaL

Coffee, water, diet pop (sprite zero usually).. That's about all I drink lol.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I whenever I got bawls at a gas station it tasted like ass


I believe you might be purchasing the wrong product......









Water, Redbull, or coffee.

99% of the time it's water.


----------



## Kommanche

Water & green tea.


----------



## Kommanche

Why have you only got "Bottled Water" and not "Tap Water" on there? Do you guys seriously buy bottled water for home use in the US & Canada?


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kommanche*
> 
> Why have you only got "Bottled Water" and not "Tap Water" on there? Do you guys seriously buy bottled water for home use in the US & Canada?


I never buy bottled water, might have just been an oversight in the poll. I have two 1-gallon jugs in my fridge always filled with filtered water. I never buy bottled water for around the house, rarely I buy it when I'm out and about, or in a foreign country...


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> I never buy bottled water, might have just been an oversight in the poll. I have two 1-gallon jugs in my fridge always filled with filtered water. I never buy bottled water for around the house, rarely I buy it when I'm out and about, or in a foreign country...


Same here,


----------



## Andr3az

Tea or sometimes that low carb Monster Energy.


----------



## Defunctronin

Mostly, I drink the blood of young runaways.







I mean, water... yeah, water.


----------



## 98uk

Water usually, but if I want a kick, Red Bull. Tastes better than the other caffeine drinks.


----------



## DoomDash

I drink bottled water at home because the tap water just doesn't taste good from my house. It's like $2.50 for a big 24 pack of them so w/e.


----------



## 222Panther222

Pepsi or Coke
Orange Juice.
Water.


----------



## DevilDriver

MTN DEW, Monster, or Beer for me


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willdearborn*
> 
> That's pretty lame. I'm pretty sure the whole soda/pop thing is regional. But to me "pop" sounds so strange. Pop is a noise not a drink. Actually it sounds like a term from the 1950's


Shhhhhhh.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Water. Occasionally I drink some soda(Dr Pepper most of the time) but it makes me have to go pee a lot, which sucks while gaming. Plus water is free and would make less mess if I spilled it.


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *855211*
> 
> Gallons and Gallons of water, literally. my water bottle holds almost a gallon and i go through about 5-6 a day.


You know there is such a thing as overhyrdation..right? The kidneys can process about a liter of water per hour. 5-6 gallons = 19-23.7 liters. You drink water in your sleep?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_intoxication


----------



## Saancho

cow urine, and cambodian breastmilk


----------



## DUpgrade

I like 55 cal beer mostly but also drink Cherry Zero or Mio mixed in with regular water.


----------



## InF3Rnus

Nothin' like a tasty bottle of our guarana friend Bawls... Love that stuff so much


----------



## AznRage

I drink bubble tea. keeps me awake and tastes great


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Kool=Aid Cherry juice (I know...I tell my daughter that they are for her sometimes...)


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I drink LN2 with my bowl of nails every mornin


----------



## finaljason823

Hot tea, Peets coffee, and sometimes NOS energy drinks.


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I drink LN2 with my bowl of nails every mornin


I eat dead CPUs with that


----------



## jrbroad77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kommanche*
> 
> Why have you only got "Bottled Water" and not "Tap Water" on there? Do you guys seriously buy bottled water for home use in the US & Canada?


I'm in the U.S., and I drink all my water straight out the tap, like it's supposed to be. No ice, no filtering, refrigerating etc. nonsense.

Anyways, beverage of choice is usually water, or some sort of soda (quite sick of Mountain Dew - anything but that). Occasionally orange juice if I think I'm feeling a little rough, or milk, if I'm out of cereal and its about to expire


----------



## GanjaSMK

Blood of youngest runaways. Best tasting blood there is.


----------



## Ganglartoronto

Usually just drink water from my aluminum water bottle.. Sometimes sprite. Never dark soda.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganglartoronto*
> 
> Usually just drink water from my aluminum water bottle.. Sometimes sprite. *Never dark soda*.


Why not?


----------



## Orzornn

Usually some Crystal Light (Raspberry Ice, Strawberry Orange Banana flavors







), Chocolate milk and occasionally some Pepsi.


----------



## Jermasaurus

Apple juice or Gatorade with a TON of ice.







, don't know why, but I love to chew ice.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Take one guess. Supermarket worth of MtnDew.
For 24 hours straight of Fallout 3
me before the beard


----------



## pwnography6

Monster.....man them guys should sponser overclockers Before any major bench I stock up on that like its gonna be outlawed. But normally tea and mocha. 3 years sober so no booze for me anyways


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Miss read. :S


----------



## iWantACookie

Bottled water.

Wow you guys drinking cola and energy drinks amaze me. These beverages has so much chemical solvants in it; it can remove rust from a nail if left long enough LOL. Imagine what it does in your stomach.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWantACookie*
> 
> Bottled water.
> Wow you guys drinking cola and energy drinks amaze me. These beverages has so much chemical solvants in it; it can remove rust from a nail if left long enough LOL. Imagine what it does in your stomach.


Imagine how little that bothers us








They taste good.
Worth it.


----------



## iWantACookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Imagine how little that bothers us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They taste good.
> Worth it.


Have fun.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWantACookie*
> 
> Have fun.










I do.


----------



## Orzornn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iWantACookie*
> 
> Have fun.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Imagine how little that bothers us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They taste good.
> Worth it.


Haha, Absolutely!


----------



## 10T.pony

Hansens soda or Tea hot or cold


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Cola. I drink it to much ~ 2 can day. Need to stop. Did a check up and had high (high cholesterol) levels. You guys should get checked.


----------



## KipH

Dr.Pepper
Tea, Earl Grey, hot with milk.
Iced tea
Dr.Pepper
Hibiscus tea
DungQua tea (winter Mellon sugar)
And Dr. Pepper


----------



## jrbroad77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Cola. I drink it to much ~ 2 can day. Need to stop. Did a check up and had high (high cholesterol) levels. You guys should get checked.


Most likely your high cholesterol is from eating too much meat, dairy, and/or eggs (I was shocked to find out, 2 egg yolks is more than the recommended daily value). But lots of soda definitely isn't health, that could cause Type 2 diabetes.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrbroad77*
> 
> Most likely your high cholesterol is from eating too much meat, dairy, and/or eggs (I was shocked to find out, 2 egg yolks is more than the recommended daily value). But lots of soda definitely isn't health, that could cause Type 2 diabetes.


2 can's isn't exactly a lot either*
Main problem with soda's is they're empty calories!

Now back to my gattttteraddddeeee


----------



## adamkatt

Pepsi I probably drink a 2 liter a day but then again I work out a lot to so eh what ever

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle7412

or



or


----------



## kyle7412

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> Pepsi I probably drink a 2 liter a day but then again I work out a lot to so eh what ever
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


I think you should look at this website.... http://www.sugarstacks.com/


----------



## Nicko265

Pepsi Max (yay for 0.1g of sugar!!), generally a can a day, and water cordial, about 2L a day.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

_Sweet_ tea, Kool-Aid, milk.








Plain ol' water or root beer occasionally. Water is meh, and I've tried to cut back on cokes.








Hot chocolate is also delicious, though I haven't had it in a while.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznRage*
> 
> I drink bubble tea. keeps me awake and tastes great


Haha Richmond boy XD
I'm white, but Bubble tea is freaking amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I drink LN2 with my bowl of nails every mornin


Classy. Overclocking the body for a good start to your day.


----------



## adanmtxt1

I'm a big fan of Monster, particularly their Nitrous line, but I'll also have water or Gatorade.

But most of the time, I don't have anything while gaming; I usually don't have any foodstuffs anywhere near my desk.


----------



## rctrucker

Diet Pepsi Max or Superpump 250, gotta get that caffeine fix.


----------



## PARTON

coffee tea water


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Mountain Dew, original AMP or if its happy hour, a large vanilla coke with easy ice for $0.96 from sonic


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I drink LN2 with my bowl of nails every mornin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classy. Overclocking the body for a good start to your day.
Click to expand...

Fair enough XD My serious answer was earlier.


----------



## Decepticon

I fiend on a lot of Coke Zero and Coffee while gaming, but water and Sugarfree Red Bull/Monsters are also stapes.


----------



## awil95

Arnold Paulmer. Just $1 at Circle K.


----------



## Petrol

Coffee. Nothing beats a reaction time advantage and it's a cheaper source of caffeine than Red Bull or BAWLS


----------



## lob3s

Goat urine.


----------



## Big-Pete

ice tea peach or lemon

Volvic lemon and lime.
7up
sprite

anything in a big bottle, gotta stay hydrated. 2litres!

oh and normal tea(english tea with 2 sugars and full fat milk) made properly not like you yanks who leave the tea bag in!


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Coffee and Gatorade.


----------



## seabiscuit68

where is milk


----------



## rgrwng

i just chew on ice (which probably falls under water category). chewing on ice tricks my mind into thinking i ate something, so i don't need to eat all day, and then i get some water from it to drink. i do not usually eat during the day, with a large meal 2-3 hours before bed. been doing it this way for 9 years.


----------



## txtrkandy

My drinks of choice, Dr. Pepper, Mountain Dew, Monster (green), Coffee, and last but not least, I make homemade sweet tea. I like my sugar with a little bit of strong tea, I'm from the south









and Pssht.. Bottled water, my rig is in the basement and outside my back door is the water hose and thats where I get my water







It aint killed me yet!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> i just chew on ice (which probably falls under water category). chewing on ice tricks my mind into thinking i ate something, so i don't need to eat all day, and then i get some water from it to drink. i do not usually eat during the day, with a large meal 2-3 hours before bed. been doing it this way for 9 years.


Thought I was the only one who did this! Omg!


----------



## gpadropping

Monster and venom all the way


----------



## Viski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> i just chew on ice (which probably falls under water category). chewing on ice tricks my mind into thinking i ate something, so i don't need to eat all day, and then i get some water from it to drink. i do not usually eat during the day, with a large meal 2-3 hours before bed. been doing it this way for 9 years.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Thought I was the only one who did this! Omg!


http://www.icechewing.com
Pagophagia on Wikipedia


----------



## Paradigm84

Best cold drink EVER.


----------



## XiZeL

i drink filtered tap water, not bottled water so i voted other


----------



## Shrimpykins

If not Coffee, Coca-Cola. If not Coca-Cola, water.


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> i just chew on ice (which probably falls under water category). chewing on ice tricks my mind into thinking i ate something, so i don't need to eat all day, and then i get some water from it to drink. i do not usually eat during the day, with a large meal 2-3 hours before bed. been doing it this way for 9 years.


Get some ice that isn't in block form.

I know people who have had to have dental work because they chew on ice too often.

The kind you get at some fountain drink machines is the best, the small little chunks that break apart real easily.


----------



## downlinx

i love drinking Root Jack rootbeer, it is one of my favorite drinks.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

'Nuff said.


----------



## Moovin

Pepsi Throwback
Moutain Dew Throwback
Tea in the winter
iced tea in the summer
Dr. Pepper
Hot Choclate
Water
Various other international sodas
Blood of young run aways.


----------



## Lukegrimbley

Irn Bru. Don't think you get it in the US


----------



## trumpet-205

* Water most of the time (boiled tap water).
* Sometime barley tea, Dr. Pepper, Melon soda, and Aloe drink.


----------



## meckert15834

Monster/water.


----------



## trainman

Water, all day, every day


----------



## Loktera

Coffee. I'm slightly addicted.


----------



## rgrwng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*
> 
> Get some ice that isn't in block form.
> I know people who have had to have dental work because they chew on ice too often.
> The kind you get at some fountain drink machines is the best, the small little chunks that break apart real easily.


thanks for the tip! too bad i do not have health insurance. so i should stick with crushed/shaved ice?


----------



## decali

Root beer or ginger beer for most games...green tea for Shogun 2. ^_^
(and, of course, tap water when everything else runs out)


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> thanks for the tip! too bad i do not have health insurance. so i should stick with crushed/shaved ice?


If you can, definitely: softer or easier to break apart is better. I've had some marginally chipped teeth from chewing ice frequently, and was severely scolded (and I tell you, dental hygienists are almost as scary as ICU nurses)


----------



## OC-Guru

Powerade Xion4's (Red)

.. soooo good


----------



## marduk666

lipton ice tea







coke or orange juice


----------



## Rabbs




----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Water

Anything else is poison.


----------



## MoMann

JUICE JUICE JUICE! Gatorade, Powerade, Lemonade, Appleaid, Blueflavoraid! But when im not gaming just water.


----------



## gonX

Dane here, so I don't get (easy) access to the cool stuff like Bawls, Dew Throwback and Dr Pepper, although Dr Pepper is the easiest to get in Denmark.

My favorite drink changes a lot, but these are my top 5 go-to drinks:

Red Bull
Standard Coca Cola
Nestea (Peach flavor usually, but sometimes lemon happens)
Powerade
Rockstar Energy


----------



## king8654

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/drivensports/craze.html

craze - game like you've NEVER gamed lol seriously this stuff is unmatched. gotta start 1/2 serving but gewwd stuff

http://www.seriousnutritionsolutions.com/products/core/Focus-XT.php

less energy, but more brain focus + concentration. mixing some up now


----------



## d-block

Pepsi Max!!!


----------



## dylwing23

water or tea


----------



## king8654

guess im one of few who like a slight concentration buzz while gaming


----------



## Manticorp

DR PEPPER ALL THE WAY!


----------



## GREG MISO

^^^^^So true, I got my 24 pack of dr pepper and im good to go on an all nighter of battlefield or minecraft:thumb:

-Greg


----------



## MoMann

Haha this thread did not get a post for over a month until I found it


----------



## Frankrizzo

what do you have against booze? I love how everyone blames booze for their problems. If your good to it.. it will be good to you.


----------



## mothrpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/drivensports/craze.html
> craze - game like you've NEVER gamed lol seriously this stuff is unmatched. gotta start 1/2 serving but gewwd stuff
> http://www.seriousnutritionsolutions.com/products/core/Focus-XT.php
> less energy, but more brain focus + concentration. mixing some up now


lol, be careful man, that stuff looks pretty intense! Has creatine in it which can be hard on your kidneys


----------



## Aramaki23

RED Thunder


Its Cheap RED BULL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like 0.80 a Can


----------



## lordj

Red Bull (Hot6 is more popular in Korea, does the same thing but 1/3 the price of Red Bull) or Coke. I prefer Pepsi, tho. A 1L bottle of Pepsi and a huge bag of Nacho chips, and there's my perfect gaming food setup.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Mtn Dew. Tried an AMP once and it was alright, but for sure my favorite is Dew.


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Mtn Dew. Tried an AMP once and it was alright, but for sure my favorite is Dew.


Dew doesn't really keep me sharp, but tastes good. Guess it depends on who you are, maybe it keeps some people awake?


----------



## Asininity

Lemonade or iced-tea. They taste so yummy, especially together!


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> lol, be careful man, that stuff looks pretty intense! Has creatine in it which can be hard on your kidneys


lol i go to gym daily, so 5g mono is a daily for me, and actually taken at those doses is actually not bad for kidneys at all. kinda a bro-science myth







those other preworkouts i take before gym, but work great for gaming too.


----------



## Frankrizzo

A delicious recipe for Pink Panty Dropper, with beer, Everclear® alcohol, tequila and pink lemonade. How can you beat that? Plus the name is an absolute winner I just like saying it over and over.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> A delicious recipe for Pink Panty Dropper, with beer, Everclear® *alcohol*, tequila and pink lemonade.


Really?


----------



## matada

Water with the Propel zero packets in it. Drink about a gallon of it a day. Beats the 2L of sprite I drank a day.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Yes alcohol, It was a copy paste job if you couldn't tell from the R after everclear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Really?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thread Title*
> *Non-Alcoholic* Gaming Beverage Of Choice?


----------



## Frankrizzo

Oops i might have been drunk when i posted that. That Everclear stuff will do that to you.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*


That wasn't my point. It was just funny that the recipe called for alcohol. Very precise


----------



## Sir Beregond

Figured as much. It was more me having a "wait just a minute" moment, scrolling up and rereading the thread title.


----------



## ragtag7

Love me some cola and water. ^_^


----------



## lostmage

Jolt Blue Bolt. It's pretty hard to find sometimes, but it's good.


----------



## marbleduck

Gerolsteiner carbonated water. Gerolsteiner specifically, none of that San Pellegrino crap.


----------



## UNOE

I bought one of these 6 months ago I been drinking it daily ever since makes the best cup of coffee anyone has ever had. I have a Roaster by my house. So I'm always brewing up coffee that was Roasted within a weeks time on this *Coffee Vacuum Siphon*.


----------



## watsoverclockin

Why is tap water not on that list... Not really interested in, all that nasty sugar and acid. besides that stuff makes me pee rivers. How can I game if I'm getting up every 5 mins. INB4 modified toilet computer chair.


----------



## Eskanasi

Glad to see the majority the is water. I often drink a glass or two of water in between games of starcraft 2. It helps to keep the brain hydrated for those long gaming sessions which require your brain to work hard (I sound like a commercial for a soft drink now).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watsoverclockin*
> 
> Why is tap water not on that list...


I took bottled water to be tap water, but I think it should have just been labelled 'water', rather than a denomination of water.


----------



## TheBadBull

Whatever caffeinated.

And water. Lots and lots of water.


----------



## BlackVenom

Diet Dew or water... trying to get myself back to mostly water. I really do appreciate the alcoholic drinks and gaming, tho... chin on my mouse pad & eyes looking up.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

either monster kaos or m-80 and if i can find it the cherry bawls soda


----------



## Lagpirate

my own urine.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELEKTRIK_BLUE*
> 
> either monster kaos or m-80 and if i can find it the cherry bawls soda


The khaos is good. :3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












lolflippedimage. dumb phone.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> my own urine.


lol


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Green Tea (iced tea by Arizona) to be specific.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> The khaos is good. :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolflippedimage. dumb phone.
> 
> 
> lol


wooot







out of all of my monster tabs a good 50-60% are khaos the rest are a mix of rehab orangeaid, rehab green tea, m-80 ,assault and the original. i honestly prefer the non-carbonated ones they taste better and dont have a nasty toxic sweet taste like the originals do.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Monster Khaos by the gallon..... I know.. I need help.


----------



## TPE-331

Kirstie's Coconut Kreme.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Monster Khaos by the gallon..... I know.. I need help.


nah just be careful to much monster can cause problems


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Monster Khaos by the gallon..... I know.. I need help.


I find this funny because of your username.


----------



## Xinoxide

I drink water and energize with sleep.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELEKTRIK_BLUE*
> 
> nah just be careful to much monster can cause problems










yes, to much energy drink is bad
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I find this funny because of your username.


When I joined I couldn't think of a name, but I could see a few monster cans lying around lol.


----------



## asuperpower

I usually have a 2L bottle of water so I don't have to go to the kitchen to drink water.

I have schweppes blood orange sparkling water or grappetiser from time to time too.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Cranberry and pomegranate juice or lemonade mixed with some cola (preferably Pepsi), frozen to a slush.


----------



## Adrenaline

Redbull
Mountain Dew
Monster
Rockstar
Relentless
Tea
Water


----------



## Shane1244

Energy Drinks....


----------



## reezin14

Water,any *REAL* fruit juice,several kinds of TEA,Canada Dry Ginger-Ale,Mountain-Dew.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Energy Drinks....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love that sign. I want one.


----------



## Shane1244

eBay + like $100


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> When I joined I couldn't think of a name, but I could see a few monster cans lying around lol.


i had an issue like that , mine actually came from a small can of paint i had gotten from coast airbrush. they dont make it any more but its called electric slide blue its basically just a neon blue with a metallic flake inside to give it a shimmer. now they sell it as a two part instead of a premix and it has a different name. i went with it because i happen to really like the color blue and it sounded kinda cool so i changed the spelling of electric to give it a bit more style.


----------



## greg1184

Coke Zero


----------



## Digitalninja126

root beer.


----------



## H60Ninja

Nothing better than a can of coke ( I cant stand coke in a bottle )


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> Nothing better than a can of coke ( I cant stand coke in a bottle )


Both my wife and I agree with you, coke should only come in can's.


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Both my wife and I agree with you, coke should only come in can's.


I also come from a family who loves Dr.pepper so unless i buy it i never get to have any coke, so i keep my mini frigge stocked up with it lol.


----------



## ACM

Arizona Green Tea.


----------



## MisterChao

>Water
>Prune Juice - to make me get up so i don't sit too long on the computer. hahaha


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Water, lots of water. While on occasion I do drink some rum while gaming, I tend to drink lots of water. I have a rather rare kidney condition that requires I drink a lot of fluids, so I push about a gallon of water a day.


----------

